# MA North Shore/Flex Schedule Game



## arche (Mar 24, 2002)

I am looking to start a game with a flexible schedule. I have many things on my plate and can't keep up with weekly games, but would like to play once every 3-4 weeks. 

I would be DMing in Greyhawk with modifications of my own. This could be a start up of a group, or if there is an existing group that would like a guest DM every few weeks that would be good too. 

If you are interested, email me at jkasper25@prodigy.net


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Mar 26, 2002)

where exactly


----------



## arche (Mar 27, 2002)

I live in Amesbury, but I'm willing to travel if there is another location that is more accessable. I work in Peabody and am quite able to get around on the North Shore area.


----------



## arche (Apr 5, 2002)

bump


----------



## arche (Apr 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## arche (Apr 18, 2002)

*Expanding Search Area*

I've talked with someone in Marlboro. I'd like to get a couple of others who would like to play, so if there are more gamers in that area, I'm willing to travel down there since I live right where 495 starts. 

So, if anyone is in the Marlboro area, please let me know. Depending on schedules and traveling, we'd schedule games for frequencies that fit people's needs.

I'm still interested in looking for people on the North Shore, but just expanding the area I'm willing to go to set up a flexible schedule game.

If interested, email me at jkasper25@prodigy.net


----------



## arche (Apr 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## Gospog (Apr 26, 2002)

*Southern MA game?*

Arche,

I'm not sure how much luck you're having finding players, but seeing as you're in MA, I wanted to direct your attention to the thread about a gaming meeting in southern MA:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2280

It may be a good place for you to meet new players in person.

My apologies if you've already seen this thread.  

Good luck with your search.


----------

